# Keeping your puppy entertained and active



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

How active should an 8 week old puppy be? My fiance is worried because Isabella sleeps most of the day, etc. He doesn't want her getting bored. I thought about buying her a puppy pool today after work to start exposing her to water. We take her outside and let her run around but she prefers to get on the porch with us and relax.. what things do you do to keep your puppies from being bored? Is Isabella bored? or is she just sleepy because she's a baby? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jimj (May 30, 2012)

I wouldn't worry, our 10 week old still sleeps quite a bit in fact she's snoozing right now. She'll get up and let us know when she wants to play or go walk or something. 
We got her at 7 weeks and she slept most of the time for 2 weeks except to eat and poop. We figured she's acting just like a baby but growing like a weed! I swear she grows every time she sleeps.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

When Isabella is awake, is she lively and playful?


----------



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

She's pretty playful when awake. She'll want to follow you around the kitchen ( the only place she's allowed until she's potty trained because of our brand new laminate floors ) and chase her toys around, etc. But if you aren't in there with her, she whines a little and flops down on the floor.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Seeing as the puppy is 8 weeks old I'm going to assume you only recently got her? She could still be settling in though yes, 8 week old pups do tend to sleep a lot. At this age they get mental stimulation from everything, from your talking, to the tv or radio being on, to the sound of the washing machine, to the faces of their new family, to other animals in the house, ect. It's a BIG world and the pup is at all times trying to absorb everything that is going on. Add in any physical exercise (Which should be left up to your puppies pace at this age) and you'll really have a tired pup on your hands. At this age you should also be doing some training which will mentally and physically stimulate your pup.

You also have to take into account what lines and genetics your dog has. Certain lines are more mellow than others and even then there can be an odd pup out of the litter who is just naturally more chill than the rest even for their lineage.

As long as she is eating, drinking and eliminating properly, I wouldn't worry too much over it.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

My puppy also sleeps much more than I thought he would. He is also 8 weeks. When he is awake he is happy and playful.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Our little girl slept a lot when she was a baby  Her naps have gotten much shorter and less frequent as she's gotten older. She is now 5 months old but still naps


----------



## Bekah91 (Jul 11, 2015)

I was wondering the same thing. Our boys turn 8 weeks tomorrow. Thor, is very active and plays with toys and interacts with us. Flash on the other hand sleeps ALL THE TIME. I know puppies will sleep a lot and they're growing...but if he's sleeping and you pick him up he stays asleep. When awake he looks tired, doesn't really want to play and doesn't have a big appetite. Thor will try new things and will follow us around and will come when called. Flash will just lay down and get left behind if we walk on without him and don't carry him. He's not interested in anything. He is so different from his brother and from other puppies his age.... Should we be worried? Will he grow out of it?


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Puppies sleep ALOT, however when they are awake they should be playful and alert. Wick was only awake about a fourth of the day if that! It was about 30 min play then an hour- 2 hour nap. Rinse and repeat. This was until about 5 months and since then he will be awake unless he is bored "fur" real. He is 7 months and can go forever!


----------

